# Thank you Bimmerfest for my amazing day of driving!!!



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Great write up! Have been there a couple of times and I feel your excitement in your words. 
Has Mom picked up a speeding ticket yet?:rofl:


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

Great write-up. I've been thinking about signing up for this course for 4 years and just enrolled for this spring!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent write-up Tom! Thanks for your support...


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't imagine how much fun this must have been. How much does this cost?


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, your write-up is SO much better than the description BMWUSA.com has. It has such bland, generic phrases like "teach car control" and "maximize safety" that I was questioning how fun it could be. Now I can't wait!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

CliffJumper said:


> Wow, your write-up is SO much better than the description BMWUSA.com has. It has such bland, generic phrases like "teach car control" and "maximize safety" that I was questioning how fun it could be. Now I can't wait!


Reading BMW's course description-moderately priced.
Reading Swole's course description-Priceless!
The reason you weren't offered an instructor's job is because they want you in the Marketing Dep't.


----------



## ky2970 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like you had a lotta fun! You sure did type a lot!


----------



## groundeffect (May 28, 2009)

I see you are from 'Apex'. Is that really a town, or is it the place you visit the most driving the twisties?:bigpimp:
Great write-up!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I enjoyed reading this and wondered how I would drive. Fun time and highly memorable. Thanks.


----------



## zdr2k (Aug 13, 2007)

very cool.

When I got my 08 650i, BMW offered the class to both my wife and I for free. I registered and never heard back........now it's too late because it's been over a year. 

oh well.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Awesome post! You are a wonderful author. It's not too often that I have the patience to read such a long thread however yours proved to be the exception to my rule. Your literary skills are second to none!

You are very right about the quality of people here on the 'Fest. I owe my new life to 45 members here who, unbeknown to me at the time, facilitated me moving from KS to CA and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about those people and say a silent "thank you" to them.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Jever said:


> Awesome post! You are a wonderful author. It's not too often that I have the patience to read such a long thread however yours proved to be the exception to my rule. Your literary skills are second to none!
> 
> You are very right about the quality of people here on the 'Fest. I owe my new life to 45 members here who, unbeknown to me at the time, facilitated me moving from KS to CA and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about those people and say a silent "thank you" to them.


:thumbup:


----------

